# Laptop Burnout?



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thought you should know....

Got home tonight and KB had tried to have the laptop ready for me to log-on here....it refused to turn on! Now I've been accused of burning out the laptop - something about "its just not as obsessive as you are" and "guess it's voicing its opinion on that posting war you & Doug had!"









No worries. Quick call to HP in India and - violla - laptop's working!







That was almost a very serious problem!!!







Outbackers withdrawal - I don't even want to think of it...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

So what was the cause. Just locked up? pull the battery, unplug hold the power button or press the reset button put back together or









Just curious, I support over 1000 users in southern Colorado and will take any easy advise I can get over the phone for a new "HP fix"

Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Thought you should know....
> 
> ....it refused to turn on!
> 
> [snapback]70677[/snapback]​


Glad to see you got it fixed. sunny To close to that next "square" to be having comp problems tonight!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Darn we almost had a shot at your posting records!

Glad to see your back.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> So what was the cause. Just locked up? pull the battery, unplug hold the power button or press the reset button put back together or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STATIC! Nasty stuff.

I spent a good half hour plugging & unplugging in multiple orders / pulling the battery / holding the power button down .... short hold...long hold...longer hold/ pushing every [gosh darn] button there was to push.... NOTHING! Retried everything but held my mouth in a different way. still nothing! Power supply was fine / "battery charging" light was on...even when the battery was out (now THAT wAs a little suspicious)







Finally broke down and called HP (Bangalore, this time). Remove battery, unplug AC cord, press useless power button for 2 minutes ("ma'am, I'll tell you when minutes is over"). Magic! ....and VERY simple. Now I'll now for next time. The 4 sec. that HP manuals state isn't long enough. GRRRRRR! I lost an hour of posting time over that!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Darn we almost had a shot at your posting records!
> [snapback]70681[/snapback]​


Missed you, too


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Glad to see you got it fixed. sunny To close to that next "square" to be having comp problems tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, E! This one's for you!!! action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > So what was the cause.Â Just locked up? pull the battery, unplug hold the power button or press the reset button put back together orÂ
> ...


Thanks for the reply but I was hoping for a "New" fix, not the pull the battery, pull AC and hold the power button. Oh well if nothing else you learned a valuable lesson and maybe someone reading this will learn the same thing. HP is getting terrible with there parts and support lately, more so if you have a HP/Compaq brand.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Thanks for the reply but I was hoping for a "New" fix, not the pull the battery, pull AC and hold the power button. Oh well if nothing else you learned a valuable lesson and maybe someone reading this will learn the same thing. HP is getting terrible with there parts and support lately, more so if you have a HP/Compaq brand.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]70691[/snapback]​


Sorry to disappoint....but, I must say, I was glad it WASN'T something new







I suppose its generally known among you techie types that the "4 sec" rule isn't enough, huh? He was pretty adamant (REALLY!!!) that ALL power sources be diconnected AND that the button be pressed for AT LEAST 2 minutes.

Never had that with the PC and we've only had the laptop for a year...never had it simply NOT answer when we've tried to power up (but, then, we are definitely NOT "technologically inclined". I think "dumb user" is the technical term.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

kjdj said:


> Darn we almost had a shot at your posting records!
> 
> Glad to see your back.
> [snapback]70681[/snapback]​


I think with laptop burn out - I had a shot of being #1









I'm glad your up and running

Next time try Ctrl, Alt, Del at the same time









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> kjdj said:
> 
> 
> > Darn we almost had a shot at your posting records!
> ...


System's gotta be on for that to work! I had NOTHING - NADA - NEIN - CAPUT! and was working on "Control / Delete / Repair the Window". Fortunately, "Control" won out!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Sorry to disappoint....but, I must say, I was glad it WASN'T something new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, your not a "dumb user" it's those silly capacitors that don't loose a charge without pressing the power button for over 30 seconds after removing all power. 2 minutes is unreal to drain a capacitor on a laptop but the phone techs are paid by the hour, not the call at HP.

Glad all is working

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wolfie
Glad you got that straighten out









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfie,

Glad to hear you avoided a meltdown! Not being able to post for more than about 20 minutes is too horrible to even think about!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> Glad to hear you avoided a meltdown! Not being able to post for more than about 20 minutes is too horrible to even think about!
> 
> ...


Thx Professor. I knew YOU'D appreciate my dilemma and feel my pain.


----------

